# Pitbull Event March 9th 2010 in VA



## RiahMaRedNose9 (Aug 26, 2009)

i found on National Pit Bull Awareness Day there is an even on the 10th of march i was just trying to confirm with anyone to see if this is true????


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Actually,

I found something on PBRC.com about this & state it is October 24th

http://pitbullrescuecentral.blogspot.com/2009/10/national-pit-bull-awareness-day-2009.html


----------

